# Electric Only Lakes question



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

On Electric only lakes (like mogadore and ladue) can you have the main engine up, but not on, and be legal? Or do I have to take the main engine out completely?

Are there elec lakes that do allow you to have the main engine on, but not in use? 

Thanks,

DDay


----------



## Jason6644 (Mar 14, 2005)

It tends to vary lake by lake. Some let you keep it on and not even prop it up, some make you prop it up, some make you remove the prop, some make you remove the whole engine. Be sure to call ahead to see what each lakes restrictions are.

J


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Mogadore,you Cant Even Have It On The Boat///////


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Gas motor & tank must be removed.
http://www.ci.akron.oh.us/pubutl05.html


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

good info to know. thanks guys


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

dday- *Akron City reservoirs * are all electric only- no gas tanks- East Branch included

Hodgeson- Deer Creek (NorthernOH) and most others you can have outboard- just not run

Got a rig going yet???!!!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

You can keep your motor on if you go to Nimisila.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I have seen guys with motors on at punderson also. They were up out of the water.


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

What about Leesville?

Thanks


----------



## Minor (Dec 24, 2004)

Leesville is not electric only . . . has a 10hp limit on it. . .


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

ok that explains why I was thinking I had to use my trolling motor. It was atwood lake that is electric only what are the regulations on it?

thanks


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

atwood is not electric only, i believe it's 25 hp


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

I will have to look in the book I bought from wal-mart. the Nothern Ohio fishing lakes one with depth maps and fishing info in it...... I know it said one of the two of the lakes was, but I am certianly not calling anyone on here wrong just tring to figure out where I got this stuff in my head at.

Thanks


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Talked to the supervisor at Atwood about my inboard out board. I also have a 20 hp kicker. He said I can use the kicker and not have to remove the prop from the i/o They have a 25 hp limit. He did say I could use the big engine to load or unload.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I addressed this a couple of weeks ago.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42460

"By the way, I renewed my boat registration yesterday. The Div. of Watercraft on Arlington has it posted on the wall that you can have your gas motor in the water with the prop on BUT DON'T USE IT! at all the Ohio owned/managed electric lakes except for the city of Akron lakes.
You can have your gas motor in the down run position. "JUST DON'T USE IT" they have quoted."

Mogadore and Ladue are city of Akron owned. No gas motors on the boat or gas tanks in the boat.


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

thanks guys, that helps me out alot!!!! I still have to figure out the lakes I want to fish, etc. My cousin lives two minutes from Mogadore, and really want to take him there. Will have to figure out what to use there, or maybe just rent.

Anyone know the engine rule on Spencer?

Thanks again,
DDay


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercraft/pdfs/opfg10e1.pdf

Spencer is electric only but you can have your gas engine in the down position as long as you don't use it.


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

so pretty much, it looks like with the exception of the akron lakes, I can run my electric gear, but not use my main engine. (which of course makes docking a little difficult....)

Thanks
DDay


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I think loading and unloading, most electric lakes will tolerate it. I know Findley S.P. will allow loading and unloading. And if you get caught in a storm, there isn't a ranger out there who will ticket you for running to higher ground.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

some places u r knot even allowed to have one on the boat others let it slide by


----------

